# Antico Flooring



## BAZERD

We had Antico flooring in the UK and loved it. Does anyone have any experience of having it in France please? We would look to have an area of about 50 sq m laid over existing tiles and would need a top quality person to lay it.


----------



## DrChips

I think you mean Amtico?
*Amtico International France*
36 Avenue Hoche,
75008 Paris,
France.
+33 (0) 1 55 38 95 70[email protected] 
They should be able to sort something??


----------



## Poloss

__





| Amtico France







www.amtico.fr


----------



## BAZERD

Yes sorry it is AMTICO, thanks for the information


----------



## Befuddled

I understand why you like it. I used to work for a decorators merchant and we were agents for Amtico. Brilliant quality but pricey. I squeezed my staff discount and managed to afford it to do my kitchen with it. Ten years later when I sold the place it still looked brand new. Worth every penny.


----------



## BAZERD

Thanks, anyone out there had Amtico laid in France recently please? Is there anything similar available in France?


----------



## Poloss

I put in Tarkett vinyl flooring in my small 6 sqm bathroom
It was available in various colours and quality at my local Castorama 
I'm happy


----------



## BoilingFrog

I used Luxury Vinyl Flooring (the generic name for this stuff, or LVT) in my kitchen. It is very good. I think the key is getting your base properly laid and stable. I had the floor screeded level over ancient vinyl tiles that also included a DPM component. then two part hardboard underlay before the LVT goes on top. I think mine was also Tarkett.


----------



## BAZERD

Thanks everyone, we have found Antico in France and a fitter they recommend in our region. We will compare them with the other options. Thanks again


----------

